# I don't like ice-fishing



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A certain time of year usually means if a guy wants to fish, he might _have_ to fish through the ice...

So this morning I went out to the shed to fired up the ice auger....it started...dammit!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great .45...so when are we going to have that ice fish'n date so you can show us your tricks... :mrgreen: Have to admit though I've started the snowmobile even with the pull start but haven't cranked the auger yet. I'm crossing my fingers on our auger...been great the last 4 years hoping for the same this season. Just have to get our add some oil/gas mixture to dilute the seafoam...we shall see. Hope to finally meet you on the hard deck...oh yea having sawsman venture out would be a double treat for us


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Great .45...so when are we going to have that ice fish'n date so you can show us your tricks... :mrgreen: Have to admit though I've started the snowmobile even with the pull start but haven't cranked the auger yet. I'm crossing my fingers on our auger...been great the last 4 years hoping for the same this season. Just have to get our add some oil/gas mixture to dilute the seafoam...we shall see. Hope to finally meet you on the hard deck...*o**h yea having sawsman venture out would be a double treat for us *


Yeah....good idea, somebody needs to bring the salami and coffee! :O||:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ice fishing is cold... :| 

coffee and salami is good! Hopefully the k2 gals like their coffee black and strong. Strong enough to float a horseshoe..


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

.45 if you don't like ice fishing, I would happily accept a gas auger donation! Then it would no longer be taking up room in your garage. However I have this strange little feeling that I will see you on the ice this winter.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate ice fishing as well, so I don't go. There is plenty of moving water out there that doesn't freeze over. It's still cold though :|


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Strong enough to float a horseshoe..


Haha, nice. 8)



.45 said:


> A certain time of year usually means if a guy wants to fish, he might have to fish through the ice...


I know that feeling. There's no fun in letting winter have all the good lakes locked up and otherwise inaccessible. But there's definitely _some_ fun involved in ice fishing, right?

I'm with you; I'd rather cast, but if you want to fish the lakes, you have to fish the ice.


----------

